# Help installing Xerox Phaser 3020 laser printer on FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE



## alexandru_goia (Oct 15, 2022)

Greetings !

I am a newbie FreeBSD user, after 24 years of Slackware Linux (which resembles somehow of FreeBSD).

I have installed on my PC machine (amd64) FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE.

In Linux (Slackware Linux 15.0 - current, CUPS 2.4.2) I succeeded to install Xerox Phaser drivers from
www.support.xerox.com, and printed a test page. The drivers are of ULD type.

As far as I understand, ULD is not compatible with FreeBSD, so I installed also i386 Linux rastertospl
binary from Xerox drivers, in the directory /usr/local/libexec/cups/filter, and also installed /lib/ld-linux.so.2,
from /usr/ports/ and enabled Linux in /etc/rc.conf.

When I try to print a test page from CUPS 2.4.2 in FreeBSD, I get the error : "Filter failed".

Can you help me, if you have the know-how, or you have a Xerox Phaser 3020, to get the printer
working in FreeBSD ?

Thank you very much !
Alexander,
UNIX enthusiast & hobbyist.


----------



## Martin Paredes (Oct 19, 2022)

according to Xerox, the printer supports PostScript, install it as a PostScript printer


----------



## gpw928 (Oct 19, 2022)

Xerox provide a "print driver" for Linux, which reputedly works well.
I suggest you download the tarball and extract Xerox_Phaser_3020.ppd.
I think that /usr/share/ppd/cupsfilters/Xerox_Phaser_3020.ppd is a good place to drop it.
Then configure the printer in CUPS using that specific ppd.
I expect that you can use either the USB2 connection of WiFi (with IPP).
As indicated by Martin Paredes above, a generic PostScript ppd file should also work, but I'd try the Xerox one first.

EDIT: I retract all of the above.  See diizzy below.


----------



## diizzy (Oct 19, 2022)

It's a host based GDI printer so you're likely to run into issues, it does not seem to support anything other printer language than it's own model specific driver.


			https://www.office.xerox.com/latest/302BR-012.PDF


----------



## covacat (Oct 19, 2022)

if it does airprint it should support pdf,jpg or apple raster/urf which should work with cups


----------



## diizzy (Oct 19, 2022)

I bet it requires the host to upload firmware for it to "boot"


----------



## rsronin (Oct 21, 2022)

I don't know what a a host based GDI printer is, but my Brother AIO is also unsupported. Luckily  I was able to install the the official Brother Linux Cups driver in a Linux chroot with this script.



Spoiler: linuxulator



`amw@t430 ~/bin> cat cups-linuxulator.sh
#!/bin/sh
doas chroot /compat/ubuntu /etc/init.d/cups start
amw@t430 ~/bin>`


----------

